# Comments invited (handling technique)



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone else think this could of gone badly wrong?
YouTube - Fox & Friends Snake Scare
Or do you think that the snake wasn't intact...?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

How irresponsable was that:bash: Just dropping it and running away:whip:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

thats quite funny!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This has been well covered on other forums!

VENOMOID!

TOSSERS!

ALL OF THEM!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

agreed.

to be honest i hate watching reptiles and other exotics on programs like this, the way they are man-handled is terriable. The worse part is it tends to be people who are employed and well known on TV that look after large collections that do these mad and daft things.

Theres a video of a well known animal celeb that is handling a gravid bird eatter T and as she rears up on him he throws her onto the table and the back end of her breaks open....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

oh look its the "great" Bob Clark


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> oh look its the "great" Bob Clark


It's not, is it?:whistling2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

tbh i dont think it was that bad, the snake went off the hook, the presenter got scared and ran!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

I liked the little "King Cobra" tag at the bottom of the page. Quite obviously wasn't! Was it an albino monocled (_Naja kaoutha_)?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> oh look its the "great" Bob Clark


It was and it was venomoid!

butchers?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> The worse part is it tends to be people who are employed and well known on TV that look after large collections that do these mad and daft things.


Second only to when they preceded to give the lecture on what folk should or should not be keeping..


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> How irresponsable was that:bash: Just dropping it and running away:whip:


Yup, Poor little thing. I noticed it said "King Cobra" on the screen, That wasn't a King was it?



mattsdragons said:


> thats quite funny!


No it isn't. :bash:



slippery42 said:


> This has been well covered on other forums!
> 
> VENOMOID!
> 
> ...


Ofcourse they are! I feel sorry for the poor thing.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Yup, Poor little thing. I noticed it said "King Cobra" on the screen, *That wasn't a King was it?*


 
surely You know weather it was a king or not:whistling2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

louodge said:


> surely You know weather it was a king or not:whistling2:


 
My eyesight is terrible, it didn't look anything like a King to my knowledge.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> It was and it was venomoid!
> 
> butchers?


I thought it may be for H+S reasons, but how can you tell?



ViperLover said:


> Yup, Poor little thing. I noticed it said "King Cobra" on the screen, That wasn't a King was it?


They were half right... LOL








ViperLover said:


> *Ofcourse they are!* I feel sorry for the poor thing.


So how could you tell it was venomoid, yet ask if it's a King cobra??


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> So how could you tell it was venomoid, yet ask if it's a King cobra??


 
I was agreeing with Slippery when he said they were all tossers.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn, and Jack Hannah & Bob Clark have just cashed my cheque for the 
"Venomous snake handling course: Novice to expert in only 5 days"


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

They looked like a bunch of kids playing with a new toy - I guessed it would be venomoid, but how is it they can get away with sensationalising venomous snakes in this manner when other parts of their country are trying to ban pythons? Inconsistent.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

YouTube - David Letterman-Jack Hanna-SNAKE-Part-2-Feb-7th-2008

They called it a Monocled in that one.
With the BEST HERPETOLOGIST Bob Clarke. LOL


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> YouTube - David Letterman-Jack Hanna-SNAKE-Part-2-Feb-7th-2008
> 
> They called it a Monocled in that one.
> With the BEST HERPETOLOGIST Bob Clarke. LOL


So it's not been de-juiced and it's fine cos it ate this morning:2thumb:
That video is sadder than the last one.....
At least Bob was there to keep everything under control:whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> *My eyesight is terrible*, it didn't look anything like a King to my knowledge.


Well that is one thing you need to get fixed before considering keeping venomous :gasp:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

PDR said:


> Well that is one thing you need to get fixed before considering keeping venomous :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Damn, and Jack Hannah & Bob Clark have just cashed my cheque for the
> "Venomous snake handling course: Novice to expert in only 5 days"


No worries, I’ll do you a free tailor made handling course when you come to collect....... : victory:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> No worries, I’ll do you a free tailor made handling course when you come to collect....... : victory:


*Cue Viperlovers post to Paul*:whistling2:
You are so going to wish you hadn't made that offer:lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> *Cue Viperlovers post to Paul*:whistling2:
> You are so going to wish you hadn't made that offer:lol2:


i was thinking the same. get ready for the reply from you know who, lol


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> *Cue Viperlovers post to Paul*:whistling2:
> You are so going to wish you hadn't made that offer:lol2:


He has already asked if he can pay me a visit.......
The answer was an absolute NO!
: victory:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> YouTube - David Letterman-Jack Hanna-SNAKE-Part-2-Feb-7th-2008


he anit got nothing on good old Wossy



SW-morelia said:


> So it's not been de-juiced and it's fine cos it ate this morning:2thumb:
> That video is sadder than the last one.....
> At least Bob was there to keep everything under control:whistling2:


 i like it how the shows host actually knew more about the snake questions than the "expert"


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> He has already asked if he can pay me a visit.......
> The answer was an absolute NO!
> : victory:


Why?..... Just think of all the advice you are missing out on....
And the advice you could of given... 
Mainly to do with sex and travel, I know, but still..


----------

